# Miami work in progress



## mongeese (May 22, 2018)

Been thinking about doing this for a while now. May switch some things around when time permits. Rear hub has been equipped with a skip tooth freewheel. Going to have to steal a brake from a 6 day racer.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2018)

well, the beauty of this bike is worth a reply


----------



## shoe3 (Jun 29, 2018)

I live a short drive from where this sweet bicycle was manufactured. These bicycle are cool machines.


----------

